# teeth (we all like a nice smile)



## roccoboy (May 11, 2007)

Hi there, I have a 2 and a half year old dog. I feed him hard food most of the time, very occassionally he gets treats from friends when I am not there. His front teeth are fine, but I have noticed that his big back teeth are beginning to get a brown film over them. What should I use to clean his teeth? I think he will let me brush them, but dont want to use "human toothpaste"
Any tips would be greatfully appreciated. I probably have the same problem with my own teeth, but I care more about Rocco's.
P.S. This is a great group! roccoboy


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

there are different chew toys that will help clean his teeth. 

as well, most vets carry specialized dog, or dog/cat toothpaste with special toothbrushes. i'm not sure what brands are available in scotland, so i won't recommend anything specifically, but i'd stop by your vets and see what they have - you should be able to purchase without an appointment.


----------



## elysianhunter (Sep 18, 2006)

We use special toothbrushes and paste for dogs, as well as they do a good job at keeping each other's teeth clean by playing tug with the dental rope rings all the time!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

What you're looking at is a build-up of tartar. If you don't brush a dog's teeth at least once every 24-48 hours, the plaque starts to become tartar. 

Same, btw, for humans, though we usually brush more often. 

Most vet's offices sell tooth brushes and toothpaste. So does PetSmart and similar stores. You don't need to buy any special "enzyme" toothpastes. According to my dog's dentist, the enzymes in the toothpastes don't do a bit of good; it's the actual brushing every day that cleans the teeth. 

If you do a search on brushing a dog's teeth, there is a lot of information out there, so I won't go into that. Just start slow -- a few teeth at a time to begin with. Use warm water (I've found my dogs hate it when I use cold water). and feed 1-2 (crunchy or hard) treats when you're done to make it a nice experience. Your dog will get used to having his teeth brushed on a daily basis in no time!


----------

